# Remin dash kit



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This kit?


----------



## 14cruzers (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes but not in that red, I'm wondering if it's actual interior components or just something you stick over your interior trim


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Its just a thick sticker. Kinda like the thick jel looking ones.


----------



## 14cruzers (Sep 25, 2015)

That's sucks, it would be nice to replace these cheap plastic pieces with something nice


----------

